# Best all around tube bands?



## Pinpoint

Hey guys i have just broken the stock bands with my marksman slingshot what are the best tube bands in terms of durability and strength i would say medium strength because the stock ones i had to shorten. so i would really appreciate a link to where i could buy some medium strength durable tube bands.

Thanks!


----------



## crapshot

Pinpoint said:


> Hey guys i have just broken the stock bands with my marksman slingshot what are the best tube bands in terms of durability and strength i would say medium strength because the stock ones i had to shorten. so i would really appreciate a link to where i could buy some medium strength durable tube bands.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## crapshot

try daisy yello w tubes i get them at wall mart for less than 3 bucks a replacement pretty fast to


----------



## marcus sr

trumark rrt fast an snappy


----------



## Ace

I never liked Marksman's "Laser Hawk" bands i found them slow, Trumark bands are great any Trumark tube is good but i reccomend RRT red tapered tubes


----------



## AJW

Pinpoint and crapshot, from your avatars there seems to be a family resemblance, are you related?


----------



## Ultraman

http://www.slingshots.com/html/sling-shot-bands-rrt.html​


----------



## Flatband

As my name implies, I use flats 90% or more of the time,but if I'm using tubes ,they are Trumark RRT's. Robert Blair makes awesome small diameter tubes with very small Inside diameters. It would be tough if not imossible to load them on a standard 1/4"-5/16" rod frame but they are the longest lasting tubes of any I ever tried-and quite fast too. If you want to get in touch with Robert,his name on the forum is Comboslingguy 2. Send him a PM. He's a wonderful guy! Flatband


----------



## justplainduke

The best all around tube bands would be flat








Let's see if that starts some debate!


----------



## Ultraman

justplainduke said:


> The best all around tube bands would be flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if that starts some debate!


A FLAT-TUBE BAND the BEST? ONLY if it was a Therarubberlatex Chinese FLAT-TUBE!


----------



## pelleteer

Another vote for RRTs (my favorite tubes of all time). I just bought my 1st Marksman at Walmart the other day (the 3061 adjustable model) and it's true: the bands are truly atrocious!








They're very slow and look really lumpy, rather than the nearly perfectly smooth Trumarks. On the upside, the pouch is pretty nice. Go with RRTs.


----------



## Guest

marksman red! i just had over 1000 shots on mine, and im gonna go buy me another set today i think, they are tapered, and quite good. im still looking to get some theraband tho to try out, but till then, the red marksman is the best on so far







dont even need to pull back much


----------



## dallasdeadeye

i agree aswell trumark rrt's , dankung makes a 5080 that works on commerical slingshots, just havent tryed it out yet but if they are anything like the other smaller tubes it will be a good one.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox

The Trumark red taper tubes. I use them on my two Chief AJs ( two because a break means over night drying on the new tube install ). They are fast, powerful, and easy to shoot well.


----------



## NaturalFork

I really like the RRT tubes as well.


----------



## Ted

How about TheraTube green?


----------



## THWACK!

JeffsTackleBox said:


> The Trumark red taper tubes. I use them on my two Chief AJs ( two because a break means over night drying on the new tube install ). They are fast, powerful, and easy to shoot well.


Agree with you and the majority on Trumark red tapered, disagree (respectfully) with the neeed for a tube install drying overnight, particularly if your fork lubricating agent is rubbing alcohol, 70% or 91%, both of which evaporate quickly. I've never had a problem with a new tube failing after only 15 minutes of drying time, after which I can resume shooting - and enjoying : ) Of course, if it makes you feel more secure, dry them for as long as you want, using your 2nd slingshot as the backup during the drying time.


----------



## NaturalFork

and if drying overnight worries you ... have two slingshots ready!


----------



## Ads

Anyone got any chrony results with the Trumark red tapered tubes? Maybe 9.5 mm steel?


----------



## stinger

Love the RRT but would love the secret to taking off the supplied pouch (not for me)and getting my super sure pouch on there. The little loop/split/tuck attachment at the pouch intimidates.....


----------



## M.J

Just cut it right at that cuff and retie with your pouch.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Im gonna say Barrnett as far as commercial. I do like the trumark red but they just dont last to long for me


----------



## Stretch

tubes tied




__
Stretch


__
Nov 6, 2013


----------



## mlu359

How does all the various tubes mentioned here compare to Simpleshots Hygenic tubing/Tex shooter tubes?


----------

